

Ask HN: What are some common mistakes made when making one's first SaaS product? - coffeecodecouch

They can be technical or general business mistakes.
======
ASquare
Lot of good stuff here: [http://www.quora.com/Startup-Founders-and-
Entrepreneurs/What...](http://www.quora.com/Startup-Founders-and-
Entrepreneurs/What-are-avoidable-mistakes-that-first-time-entrepreneurs-make-
repeatedly)

~~~
coffeecodecouch
Thanks, that's quite the list, though it's not exclusive to SaaS businesses
which is what I was hoping for. Here's a link for people to read all the
answers without having to sign in (append ?share=1 to the url).

[http://www.quora.com/Startup-Founders-and-
Entrepreneurs/What...](http://www.quora.com/Startup-Founders-and-
Entrepreneurs/What-are-avoidable-mistakes-that-first-time-entrepreneurs-make-
repeatedly?share=1)

~~~
ASquare
Ah sorry about that - forgot that I'd signed in prior to sharing. Thanks for
taking care of it. Cheers!

